# New(ish) to Egypt



## MissSusie (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey everyone!

My name is Susie, I've been in Egypt since February. I live in Heliopolis and I teach at a school in Cairo. I'm a Kindergarten teacher! I've met a a few people but I'm in desperate need of company who is not in the age range of 5-7 years old! lol!! If anyone has ideas of ways to meet people who I'm able to use English with shoot them my way. I am looking to meet some people who would want to get coffee or dinner, maybe go out on the weekends. I'm not really a big partier anymore, but I love to have fun! I speak limited Arabic, but it's getting better lol! I'm 23, American and I am loving living in Egypt!!

Susie

My MSN/Hotmail SN is:
canwedothisafterdinner

Yahoo:
Susie_Joyner


----------



## Okasha (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to Egypt Susie, My name is saad and i'll be happy if you accept my invite to have a dinner at this weekend, i'm a good english speaker and it will be easy to teach you arabic, i've added you at yahoo (my id is playboy_4hot_girls), you can call me at any time to decide proper time to meet (0111747210)  
Thank you!


----------



## Begma (Apr 23, 2009)

*me too*

hi suise my name is Begad i am italian i am 28 yrs i am owner of advertising agency in cairo korbah i lived in this country for 6 years till now and i didnt find some one like us i want some one open minded and can easy to understand each other to go out with lets try to enjoy our time in this country thats my mobile number 0122461119 waiting for your call if you want to see my pics first lool please let me know thanks and have a nice day


----------

